
SpaceX plans major expansion at KSC with futuristic launch control center - vo2maxer
http://www.floridatoday.com/story/tech/science/space/2018/06/08/spacex-plans-major-expansion-kennedy-space-center/685098002/
======
ceejayoz
This article is from 2018.

~~~
vo2maxer
Sorry but in Florida we do our best to stay at least one year behind ;)

